# Mouse not working at all in FreeBSD 11



## BoggledByBSD (Oct 29, 2016)

During installation, my mouse is detected fine. However, after the first boot, the mouse cursor shows up in the console, but won't move. I get the following error at the end of the boot sequence:

```
Starting default mousedmoused" unable to open /dev/psm0: No such file or directory
```

It works fine on 10.3, any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2016)

If this is a USB mouse, remove moused_enable="YES" from /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## BoggledByBSD (Oct 30, 2016)

No luck with that. During setup I am asked to enable the mouse for console, and if I leave that unchecked, it omits the line you described. Doing this, I have no mouse in the console, and it appears but won't move in my desktop environment.

When booting into the install environment, I see this right before the mouse cursor pops up and is usable:
	
	



```
Starting ums0 moused.
```
This line also appears when booting into 10.3 after installation.
Is there any way to clone what happens in the install environment or 10.3, like having moused point to /dev/ums0 instead of /dev/psm0?

EDIT: The only idea I could come up with myself was to create a symbolic link pointing from /dev/psm0 to /dev/ums0 or /dev/sysmouse, but I have little experience with how symlinks work, and they don't seem to persist after a reboot.

I'm not seeing any other posts from people having this problem, so I'll just roll back to 10.3 for now.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2016)

You don't actually say it, but /dev/ums0 means you have a USB mouse.  For USB mice, moused(8) is started automatically.  Why is it not being started on that system?  Maybe UEFI/BIOS device emulation.  I have a system like that here, which I have not investigated.


----------



## BoggledByBSD (Oct 31, 2016)

That is correct, it is a USB mouse. I apologize for not explicitly saying it, but I thought your assumption was solid and there was no need.

After rolling back to 10.3, what you say is of course correct, I do not need that line in my rc.conf for the mouse to work. However, in 11, the USB mouse will not move under any circumstance. I can get the touchpad to work if I enable it in the BIOS, and I had suspected the same as you - that possibly a combination of my BIOS configuration and how I install the boot partition are causing the problem.

On this particular system, FreeBSD 11 seems much more picky about how I install the boot partition. I have to use ZFS with MBR, or the disk is not recognized as bootable.

I have my BIOS on this system configured for compatibility mode(CSM), and I've also noticed there is no specific UEFI image for FreeBSD 11. Could something like this be the problem?


----------



## Atsuri (Oct 31, 2016)

BoggledByBSD said:


> That is correct, it is a USB mouse. I apologize for not explicitly saying it, but I thought your assumption was solid and there was no need.
> 
> After rolling back to 10.3, what you say is of course correct, I do not need that line in my rc.conf for the mouse to work. However, in 11, the USB mouse will not move under any circumstance. I can get the touchpad to work if I enable it in the BIOS, and I had suspected the same as you - that possibly a combination of my BIOS configuration and how I install the boot partition are causing the problem.
> 
> ...



The 11.0-RELEASE images are hybrid .isos or .imgs. They are compatible with both UEFI-mode and legacy BIOS-mode. I actually had similar problems as you with the CSM mode, though what helped me was creating both an efi and freebsd-boot partitions without assigning mount points to them during the install process via `bsdinstall`. Then I could boot via UEFI-mode no problem. Maybe you could try this.

Otherwise, the line:

```
Starting default mousedmoused" unable to open /dev/psm0: No such file or directory
```
might not mean anything as I often had this error message on my 10.3-RELEASE installation and the moused daemon would recognize both the trackpad and USB mouse without a hitch anyhow.


----------



## BoggledByBSD (Oct 31, 2016)

Atsuri said:


> The 11.0-RELEASE images are hybrid .isos or .imgs. They are compatible with both UEFI-mode and legacy BIOS-mode. I actually had similar problems as you with the CSM mode, though what helped me was creating both an efi and freebsd-boot partitions without assigning mount points to them during the install process via `bsdinstall`. Then I could boot via UEFI-mode no problem. Maybe you could try this.
> 
> Otherwise, the line:
> 
> ...



So during the installer, you would create a partition scheme manually like this:
ada0 - GPT
ada0p1 - efi
ada0p2 - freebsd-boot
ada0p3 - freebsd-swap
ada0p4 - freebsd-ufs

Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## Atsuri (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, though I just now did a re-install of FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE *without *the freebsd-boot partition on the same computer and booting works just fine. I guess I messed something up earlier, my apologies! Therefore, the partitioning scheme should look as follows:
ada0 - GPT
ada0p1 - efi
ada0p2 - freebsd-swap
ada0p3 - freebsd-ufs mountpoint /
(ada0p4 - freebsd-ufs with optional /home)


----------

